# Toy poodle breeders in Ontario, Canada



## lobsterbay (Dec 11, 2013)

*Toy poodle breeder southern Ontario*

We live in Toronto and adopted a toy poodle from a breeder in southern Ontario and are very happy with our wonderful dog. I sent you a personal message if you want to get in touch with me.


----------



## arcticpuppy (May 7, 2014)

Thanks so much! I'm actually heading to Toronto this weekend and will be home for a few weeks. I'd like to visit some breeders while I'm home. The two I've mentioned above have been the only two to reply to me so far. I wasn't really told much and I wasn't asked any questions back. 

I'm seeing prices of $1200 - $1700 for a Toy poodle and wondering is this the norm nowadays?

Thanks again!


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

Articpuppy, there are many threads on the forum about picking a good breeder. Honestly the two you posted I would RUN from. You want to find a breeder who does genetic testing on the parents and who competes with their dogs in some form, proving they are the best of the best. Even the very best breeders only get a small number of "show dogs" from their breedings, the rest are considered "pet quality" because of some minor flaws. But you will still be getting a healthier dog with structural correctness. 

I don't know how much toy poodles are in your area. But in California, a well bred, pet quality toy poodle would be in the $1500 to $2500 range.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

If a "breeder" uses the term "TEACUP" run in the other direction!

Cavri Toy Poodles in London, ON. has some of the loveliest toys I have ever laid my eyes on. Incredible conformation, temperaments and they are raised right. Denali Poodles is around Arthur ON. and she also has some nice toys.


----------



## arcticpuppy (May 7, 2014)

Thanks so much! I wanted to see if others felt the same way I was feeling! I've read so many threads and posts and just got to a point where I wanted another opinion so thank you!


----------

